

BBC was 'complacent' over failed £100m IT project - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-26963723

======
SixSigma
Would your organisation publish this story about itself?

I think this failed project is the high ups falling for the gee whizzery. In
massive IT projects, pro-active management is essential. Coders need the
discipline to feedback proper progress. Meaningful milestones with incremental
useful output so piecemeal value is added, not just an all or nothing
completion target. You need management in place that can read and understand
the code to make sure the team isn't drifting off target on some dream,
watching out for you inner platform or other non-productive fantasies.

